# Goodbye James. . .



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I had this pet hedgehog who I called James. I bought him a week ago for $204.00 USD. Turns out I was allergic to him so I had to sell him to someone. I sold him to one of my friends and it was really hard letting him go. I saved up my money to get him and had to drive 4 hours just to pick him up from the seller. He was such a sweetheart. I'm gonna miss you James. :'(


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I wish you would have told us what was going on, we may have been able to help. We could have possibly provided suggestions or ideas that would have let you keep James. We could have at least tried. Poor, sweet, adorable James.  

I'm sure the breeder would have much rather had him back, so they could personally find him a home. Someone that had filled out an application, etc.

I can't tell you how sad I am. 

Please tell your friend to come here so she can learn how to take care of James.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I second PJM's pleas!!

Are you SURE you're allergic? My skin was ultra sensitive for the first few weeks after we got Snarf but now I have no reaction at all. I asked my doc and he said allergies to hedgies are very, very rare and almost never happen!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I second everything PJM said... You seemed to be so prepared to care for him. I wish you had said something before giving him up.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What kind of allergy was it?

My hands, 2 years later, STILL gets bumps when I get pricked. Sure, I handle my boy less when my hands are really bad, but I still have him. 

A lot of people here have either been fighting, or have seen allergic reactions. And a lot of the real major ones usually don't show up until months later.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You *cannot *tell after only a week that you are allergic.

Did you sign a contract with the breeder and notify her that you were selling him to someone else? Many breeders want their babies returned.

Poor little James.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

I already notified the breeder and a doctor already said I was allergic and I needed to get rid of him right away. It wasn't on our own choice.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought my daughter our Priss because of the severe allergies she has compounded with asthma. If it's possible to be allergic to it, she is, so a hedgehog was the perfect pet. (Hmmmph. :roll: )

Can you get your pig back from your friend? It's highly unlikely that you are truly allergic to the pig, but very possibly the bedding if it wasn't fleece. We couldn't use anything other than fleece with my daughter and of course, fleece is best for the pig.

I don't want you to feel worse in what is already a hard situation, but perhaps we can help you?


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

I used fleece. But like I said, the doctor said I was allergic. My skin would break out and get itchy and I'd have breathing problems.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you have asthma?


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, I do. I am allergic to all animal danders, and the doctor said that it unfortunately includes James's underfur. ;-;


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

That's so bizarre. My daughter is allergic to the same thing and her asthma is bad enough that a severe cold could easily lead to pneumonia for her. She has been on nebulizers since 3 months of age (she is 12 now) and takes 2 asthma meds daily. Yours must be really bad if your hedgie was causing such distress. 

I guess it was best for you to pass her along. Did you try to contact the dealer before selling her?


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah, I'm sorry about your daughter.  I hope she grows out of her asthma as she gets older. It may not fully go away but might not be as bad.

Yeah, I've had it untreated for years now. . . I wake up wheezing and coughing. No inhaler or anything. It feels horrible. ;-; I did contact the breeder and she was completely fine with it.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

You need treatment! Asthma is not to be played with. She has gotten much better with our new asthma and allergy specialist. In fact, he approved Prick-zilla for her. 

Check into the option of Pulmicort. It's a dry powder inhalable medication that has increased her lung capacity by 70%. It's amazing and not too expensive at all.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll talk to my mom about it. Hopefully she'll be willing to. . .


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Your breeder didn't care to where a hedgehog sold only a week ago ended up going? I guess that just says a lot about the breeder. All the reputable breeders websites I've visited say clearly that they want the hog back in case the owner isn't able to care for it anymore. 

Please direct your friend to this forum so he/she can care properly for James.

Good luck with your asthma treatment.


----------



## Marilyn (Feb 2, 2011)

I have asthma and I am very allergic to cats and dogs and most animals. I do get itchy hands sometimes with Bailey but it goes away after a few minuets. It is very dangerous for you to not be on meds for your asthma in case you come in contact with other peoples animals or visit other people houses that have pets. I personally have tried going off my meds thinking I would be fine but I ended up visiting family and friends that have pets over the holidays and ended up going to emerg a few times for masks until I finally went back on my meds and I was fine again. Everyone has different triggers for their asthma and one of mine is animal urine. I know that if I went around a litter box (for any animal) while not being on my meds I would have an asthma attack for sure. Its quite possible that its not only animal dander that is one of your triggers, it can also be animal urine and saliva. In which case you should be on a preventative medication. As long as I am on my Symbicort I have no problems with my asthma around any animals. If you want to live with pets you can, you just have to learn how to take control of your asthma. Staying away from animals for the rest of your life is not realistic... taking the meds you need to control your asthma is what you need to do.

I am also trying to understand why you didn't mention this issue on here where there are so many people that could have helped


----------



## Marilyn (Feb 2, 2011)

This also makes me very mad at your doctor!! I hate doctors that tell people with asthma to just get rid of their pets!!! They only do that because they don't want to take the time to try a few different puffers with you till you find the one that works right for you! Getting rid of pets is a quick band-aid solution for someone that doesn't care about their pets. The real problem was never solved. Asthma can be a very serious condition and each patient is different, shame on your doctor for not taking the time to come up with a proper plan to control your asthma/allergies because it can be done.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you had to give up your little guy. Hope he's in good hands and close enough you can visit him.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Then maybe with that you could get james back..


----------

